# Live Well Move More



## everydayupsanddowns

Would you like to be one of the first people to try Diabetes UK’s new service? We know that moving more can really help people to manage their diabetes, and we will be helping people to making it part of their day-to-day. If you’re struggling with being active then one of our Helpline Advisors, @Francesca DUK, is able to offer practical advice and support, and may be able to offer you regular calls over the next couple of months.

If you’re interested in finding out more email Francesca at helpline@diabetes.org.uk to arrange a chat or call 0345 123 2399. @Francesca DUK  is really looking forward to hearing from you and can answer any questions that you may have. 

The rest of our Helpline team are available to offer advice and support to everyone living with, at risk of or affected by diabetes


----------



## Lizzzie

Enquired but sadly you're looking for people who move less than me (Im quite active).  Francesca was very nice though and sent me some helpful stuff in any case, and it looks like a fabulous opportunity if anyone who does little exercise is needing encouragement.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Good to know you got some support, even though the initiative wasn‘t the right fit for you @Lizzzie 

Yes I think anyone interested in being more active, but doesn’t quite know how to go about it (or has concerns over how to increase or start exercise safely) should drop @Francesca DUK a line to see if Live Well Move More can help them.


----------



## Lanny

I’ve been steadily reducing insulin across the board the last few days as the effects of exercise are REALLY kicking in & still having to head off hypos: in the 4’s 90 minutes to 2 hours after eating; reducing as much as I dare until I get it right! Been kept hopping on my toes with lots of testing, JB’s & eating a little early, around 3 hours to 3.5 hours later but, hopefully will get it right by tomorrow or not long after?  Still a  as less insulin is always a good thing!


----------



## Lanny

Yay!  I got the basal reductions right yesterday & only after breakfast, yesterday & today, was a bit out of range 10.8 & 10.2 respectively with everything else in range on MUCH less insulin, basal & bolus, so, I’m pretty happy with that! AND I only ate twice a day, yesterday & the day before that, & it was nice NOT having to eat my meals so close together because my BS was going down too low!

It hasn’t been an easy ride, this exercise malarky, with the juggling of insulin doses but, it’s been worthwhile & stuck with it!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lanny said:


> Yay!  I got the basal reductions right yesterday & only after breakfast, yesterday & today, was a bit out of range 10.8 & 10.2 respectively with everything else in range on MUCH less insulin, basal & bolus, so, I’m pretty happy with that! AND I only ate twice a day, yesterday & the day before that, & it was nice NOT having to eat my meals so close together because my BS was going down too low!
> 
> It hasn’t been an easy ride, this exercise malarky, with the juggling of insulin doses but, it’s been worthwhile & stuck with it!



Great news @Lanny!

Well done for persevering


----------



## trophywench

Annoyingly - slow but sure does sometimes win the race!  (tortoise and hare analogy)

Well done, Lanny!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Just remembered this new initiative and your discussion about trying to manage BGs around running @rebrascora - do you think this might help?


----------



## rebrascora

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just remembered this new initiative and your discussion about trying to manage BGs around running @rebrascora - do you think this might help?


I am guessing I would fall into the same catagory as @Lizzzie in post No.2 in that I am pretty active to start with and exercise at a reasonable level every day, so not needing any help with motivation, just having problems (thankfully more occasional now that I am just "yomping" rather than running) with night time hypos as a result of the increased exercise, even with just the tail end of morning Levemir to cause them. 
I am also not entirely comfortable speaking to people on the phone unless I know them well, but I appreciate your suggestion Mike.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Don’t forget, if you are finding your new year’s resolution to get more active a bit hard going after the first couple of weeks, Diabetes UK may be able to offer you extra help and support as part of their ‘*live well, move more*’ programme


----------



## Sally W

@Francesca has been extremely helpful in getting my fitness going. Due to arthritis I’ve found moving joint painful and scared to make the pain worse. But Francesca gave me an exercise which gave the joint more mobility and freedom to do more exercise, which no physio has identified. Highly recommend anyone take this offer up as it’s improved fitness, strength & of course blood sugar. Thank you so much


----------



## Leadinglights

I have discovered Devil's Claw Gel which somebody mentioned and have found it beneficial in easing the pain in my knee  which has been quite sore since the surgery 6 months ago. It might be psychological but it does seem to have helped.
It makes the physio exercises easier to do.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sally W said:


> @Francesca DUK  has been extremely helpful in getting my fitness going. Due to arthritis I’ve found moving joint painful and scared to make the pain worse. But Francesca gave me an exercise which gave the joint more mobility and freedom to do more exercise, which no physio has identified. Highly recommend anyone take this offer up as it’s improved fitness, strength & of course blood sugar. Thank you so much



That’s great to hear Sally!


----------



## Sally W

Sally W said:


> @Francesca has been extremely helpful in getting my fitness going. Due to arthritis I’ve found moving joint painful and scared to make the pain worse. But Francesca gave me an exercise which gave the joint more mobility and freedom to do more exercise, which no physio has identified. Highly recommend anyone take this offer up as it’s improved fitness, strength & of course blood sugar. Thank you so much


@Francesca DUK I meant


----------



## Francesca DUK

Hi @Sally W thank you for your kind words. I am so glad to hear that you have found our sessions beneficial, it has been rewarding for me to hear about the great progress you are making. I look forward to speaking next month.


----------

